# Purchased a Chinese 6090 router



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I sold the Bobs E4 cnc I had. The gantry was not rigid enough to do any real carving. I work with a lot of hard wood, and that machine was jumping too much. I purchased a Chinese 6090 4 axis solid aluminum machine that is run with Mach3, 1500w water cooled spindle. The new cnc is still in it’s box, I did not assemble it yet because we had some foundation work done on the garage where my work shop is. I will be building a bench for it this week and hopefully be back in business next week. I will post some pictures after it is assembled. The work is 32” x 24” And am anxious to get it up and running.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I have the 6040 3 axis model.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, Karen. So 4 axis - it has a rotary axis with it? Or XYZ and Y has two steppers?

David


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

It has a rotary axis "A" that clamps to the board. 

I can't wait to use it and have a lot to learn about Mach3.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

If you have a water cooled spindle, what coolant/antifreeze did you add to your water?

I was thinking of using the nontoxic kind that is used in RVs and campers.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I found that there is a huge problem getting technical customer service with the Chinese manufacturers. 

The people I purchased it from do not know anything about assembly, or Mach3 configurations. 

I had to do a lot of research for the right configurations. 

There is a lot of information on the 6040 CNC but nothing on the 6090 CNC. 

I guess this is a new model. 

We are going to re-face my kitchen cabinets and needed a large work area to run some flourishes into my kitchen cupboard doors and drawer fronts.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

For cooling, I use a 5 gal bucket filled with 1 gal RV nontoxic antifreeze plus 3 gal distilled water.
I believe the only difference between 6090 and 6040 is the table size.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kcortese12 said:


> If you have a water cooled spindle, what coolant/antifreeze did you add to your water?
> 
> I was thinking of using the nontoxic kind that is used in RVs and campers.





Cncest said:


> For cooling, I use a 5 gal bucket filled with 1 gal RV nontoxic antifreeze plus 3 gal distilled water.
> I believe the only difference between 6090 and 6040 is the table size.


I do the same as Dan for ours, Karen. Except I have a 7 gallon container with 4 gallons of distilled water and 1 gallon of RV antifreeze. I also added the silver microbial strip. My pump has a filter on the inlet side and everything goes through a radiator with cooling fan.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the antifreeze advise.

I will post some pictures after I get the CNC in it's new home.

I have to replace a window where it will be sitting, and some more work on the walls.

Then, I will build the bench for the CNC, computer, and wood storage. 

All my wood is stacked in different parts of the garage right now.

I have some really nice thick pieces to carve into. 

Each piece is precious to me. LOL!!!!


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

This is where I will be putting the CNC.

I still have some work to do.


----------



## gjoakes (Mar 23, 2019)

I too have the CNCest 6040Z router and am quite happy with it. 

You didn't say if you got the USB input porting or not - if yes then you"ll need the RnRMotion.dll driver to use Mach3 with USB. The driver plus other information is available at this link ... 

https://www.buildyourcnc.com/item/electronicsAndMotors-electronic-component-breakout-Mach3-USB-Board

If you got the parallel port input then Mach3 setup is "standard ".

Good luck. I did have one issue on startup. The Y-axis step motor was not working consistently. Quickly traced it down to a bad step-motor connector. Replaced the connector with a common 4-pin model off of Amazon and haven't had any issues since.

I use about 8 liters of coolant and find that even after 4-5 hours of operation water temp is well within reason. I use R.O. (low TDS reverse osmosis) water with a pint of Motor Medic Radiator Anti Rust and Water Pump Lube. If you use a covered container for you water reservoir it greatly reduces evaporation.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The biggest problem with buying the Chinese machines is instructions and SUPPORT. There are none. You are on your own.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Karen when you do get it set up and install the RnRMotion.dll driver file to your Plugins folder in Mach3, if you get an error message when you open Mach3 Mill that it does not see that driver then they might have used a different card and you might need a different driver. They have a habit of using whatever is cheaper at the time they build it. Working on customer's machines, I have found 3 different motion cards used on those CNC machines.

Let me know if you have a problem and I'll find the other drivers I have had to use on customer machines.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

This is where my cnc will be after a new window is installed, walls are insulated, and the bench is built.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

My cnc has RRT-E1500W control box. 

I didn't hook it up to the computer yet, it is still in the box. 

I will make note of the driver in case there is an issue.

I truly appreciate all the information all of you are supplying me.

And I DID find out there is absolutely NO support with this machine. 

So frustrating trying to get answers from the manufacturer even when I contact them directly. Go figure!


----------

